# manual to power brake conversion - what is needed?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

What components are required to update my '67 from manual brakes to power? Do I need to replace the existing master cylinder, or can a power booster simply be added? I presume the proportioning valve also requires replacement. What else? We will be replacing all brake lines and brake hoses while we're at it.

The car has 4-wheel drums now. Would I gain any particular performance advantage by switching to disc brakes in the front?

The car is just a basic driver.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I did the complete front disc upgrade on mine. About $500 or a little more from right stuff. Night and day difference going from manual drums to pwr disc.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds great. Who was the source?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I got mine from performanceonline.com, they can sell you the whole set-up for disc and power conversion as does Righstuff. Uses all GM single piston parts from later models, painless conversion.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Just a booster , existing brake lines can be tweaked , same MC. Vacuum line to engine . You will like it right away , if later changing to disc same booster can be used .


----------

